# Mounts?



## Geige (1. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
ist eig schon was zu den mounts bekannt?
also ab welchem  lvl man eines bekommt
und wieviel schneller man damit sein wird?

mfg


----------



## klossbruehe (1. Juni 2008)

Es wird pro Rasse meiner Meinung nach 3 geben, aber ob schon bekannt ist, ab wann man eins und welches bekommt, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Kalyptus (1. Juni 2008)

Hier schau mal, da findest du (fast) alles

http://www.war-europe.com/#?lang=de


----------



## Wolfner (1. Juni 2008)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Es wird pro Rasse meiner Meinung nach 3 geben, aber ob schon bekannt ist, ab wann man eins und welches bekommt, weiß ich nicht...


Hm... wie kommst du darauf?
Spezialbehandlung bekommen nur Orks und Goblins (Wildschweine für Orks, Wölfe für Goblins) und evtl. Chaos (wegen Magus, aber die anderen kriegen wahrscheinlich dann so ein Chaospferdchen). Die restlichen Rassen kriegen eines:
Imperium - Pferde
Elfen - Einhörner (*würg*)
Dunkelelfen - Echsen
Zwerge - bis jetzt unklar, gab Konzepte für ne Art Maschine oder nen Jetpack, finde ich ehrlichgesagt zu abgedreht.... wenn schon so ein Unsinn, dann wäre ich eher für ein rollendes Bierfass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klossbruehe (1. Juni 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hm... wie kommst du darauf?
> Spezialbehandlung bekommen nur Orks und Goblins (Wildschweine für Orks, Wölfe für Goblins) und evtl. Chaos (wegen Magus, aber die anderen kriegen wahrscheinlich dann so ein Chaospferdchen). Die restlichen Rassen kriegen eines:
> Imperium - Pferde
> Elfen - Einhörner (*würg*)
> ...


Ich meinte 3 verschiedene Stufen der jeweiligen Mounts, sry, etwas falsch ausgedrückt^^.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hm... wie kommst du darauf?



Er bezieht sich auf die 3 Panzerungsstufen die alle Mounts haben.....leichte Rüstung/mittlere Rüstung/schwere Schlachtrüstung.
Wenn die nicht alle extra mit Rüstungen (kaufen/erbeuten) hochgerüstet werden------->3x Mount kaufen/verdienen


----------



## airace (1. Juni 2008)

genau es giebt 3 rüstungs stufen ich finde die mounts im algemeinen sehr stimmig und schön


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juni 2008)

*sabber* bin ich der einzige der die Nauglir in bewegung sehen will? Schwarzer Gardist in voller Rüstung auf so einem herrlichen Tier, da macht man fast Malus Darkblade konkurenz.


----------



## Wolfner (1. Juni 2008)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Ich meinte 3 verschiedene Stufen der jeweiligen Mounts, sry, etwas falsch ausgedrückt^^.



Asö, joar stimmt, das wirds geben. Gibts eigentlich schon Konzeptzeichnungen zu den drei Stufen der Magus-Scheibe?


----------



## gultis (1. Juni 2008)

elfen bekommen einhörner ? seit wan haben die hochelfen einhörner ? pferde sin doch schon bestätigt
oder hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

weißes Pferd wäre richtig.......Einhörner wurden nicht genommen weil sie zu selten sind.

Er hat da ein bischen was durcheinander gebracht.....dem Chaos Pferd wächst, auf der höchsten Stufe, ein Horn aus der Stirn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist trotzdem kein Einhorn)


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Asö, joar stimmt, das wirds geben. Gibts eigentlich schon Konzeptzeichnungen zu den drei Stufen der Magus-Scheibe?



Rein Theoretisch,wenn der Magus wirklich konstant auf der Scheibe kleben bleibt, müsste er ja 4 Stufen haben, da er zu beginn seines Abenteuers bereits auf dem dingen steht.
Wobei er da dann ja eigentlich nen immensen vorteil hat, wenn die Scheibe geupgradet wird, da er dann sozusagen die ganze Zeit "mounted" kämpft. 
Also biste dir sicher, dass die Scheibe wie ein Mount funktioniert?

Ansonsten könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass man ab lvl 10 oder 20 sein erstes Mount bekommt,twegen den 4 Tier Zonen.
Also sein erstes Mount ab T2 oder Anfang T3 und die letzte Stufe des Mounts in T4 oder gegen Ende T4 als so ne art "Epic" Mount.

Wobei ich immernoch sagen muss, dass mir die Zwergenmounts optisch nicht gefallen.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Magus kann man auch so lösen:

Lvl 1: Magus steht auf Scheibe Model 1------>Laufgeschwindigkeit

Magus mit Scheibe Model 2----->Laufgeschwindigkeit und ein Modus für "rennen"

Magus mit Scheibe Model 3------>Laufgeschwindigkeit, der Modus "rennen" entfernt jetzt "sprinten" verfügbar
etc...

Das Model ändert sich, er hat aber immer nur die Wahl zwischen schweben und Reisegeschwindigkeit.
Das Model des Dämons zeigt an wie schnell die Reisegeschwindigkeit ist.

Das Zwergenmount....naja mein erster Gedanke war: Meinen die das Ernst?
Naja ICH muss damit ja nicht rumfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befehl an die Fernkämpfer: HOLT SIE VOM HIMMEL----->Schwer gepanzerte Stumpenz die auf die Köpfe der Ordnung hageln.....herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gultis (1. Juni 2008)

die scheibe find ich auch seltsam ich mein im hintergrund sin die teile ja auch eher die ausnahme ich höre da kaum von das mit den geschwindigkeiten halte ich für warscheinlich nur sobald man infight ist denk ich mal wird das tempo auch gedrosselt auf laufgeschwindigkeit
und der propelerrucksack der zwerge .... naja maulwürfe oder ziegen wären mir lieber gewesen aber is halt mal was andres ^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> *sabber* bin ich der einzige der die Nauglir in bewegung sehen will? Schwarzer Gardist in voller Rüstung auf so einem herrlichen Tier, da macht man fast Malus Darkblade konkurenz.




ich möchte meinen schwertmeister auf einen nauglir sehen ^^


----------



## Wolfner (1. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> weißes Pferd wäre richtig.......Einhörner wurden nicht genommen weil sie zu selten sind.
> 
> Er hat da ein bischen was durcheinander gebracht.....dem Chaos Pferd wächst, auf der höchsten Stufe, ein Horn aus der Stirn
> 
> ...



Ah, ich glaube die dritte Stufe beim Elfenmount ist ein Einhorn.
Die anderen beiden nicht...
Mal gucken, vielleicht finde ich noch die Konzeptzeichnungen...


Edit:

Ahja, doch nicht. Chaosmount ist das einzige gehörnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ne kleine Übersicht gefunden.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

Also eigentlich sind bei uns auf der Gildenseite alle 3 Elfenrösser zu sehen.....das dritte hat kein Horn nur eine starke Kopfpanzerung.
Es hat nur eine weiße Feder die an der Stirn befestigt ist.


----------



## Wolfner (1. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sind bei uns auf der Gildenseite alle 3 Elfenrösser zu sehen.....das dritte hat kein Horn nur eine starke Kopfpanzerung.
> Es hat nur eine weiße Feder die an der Stirn befestigt ist.



Joar...

Hier noch die neue Konzeptzeichnung für Zwerge.

Finde ich immer noch etwas seltsam...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Ich stelle mal zwei Fragen zur Diskussion hinzu:
-Gibt es berittenen Kampf?
-Gibt es soetwas wie Flugmount?


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal zwei Fragen zur Diskussion hinzu:
> -Gibt es berittenen Kampf?
> -Gibt es soetwas wie Flugmount?



Nein, berittenen Kampf wird es nicht geben und zur zweiten Frage gibt es noch keine offiziellen Infos, jedoch gibt es ein Bild, auf dem ein Ork auf einem Lindwurm zu sehen ist, welche ja zumindest im Tabletop fliegen können.

Hier der Link zum Bild: http://www.warhammeronline.com/english/com...BJrL0907_03.jpg


----------



## Sturmwolf (1. Juni 2008)

Zum Release hin wird es keinen berittenen Kampf geben. Mythic hatte sich das zwar gewünscht, aber dieses Feature erstmal bei Seite gelegt, da es wichtigere Dinge gab.

Vom Hintergrund her gibt es in der Warhammerwelt Flugreittiere. http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Fliegende_Reittiere
Ob diese eingebaut werden, kann ich dir nicht sagen, Targuss


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Nein, berittenen Kampf wird es nicht geben und zur zweiten Frage gibt es noch keine offiziellen Infos, jedoch gibt es ein Bild, auf dem ein Ork auf einem Lindwurm zu sehen ist, welche ja zumindest im Tabletop fliegen können.
> 
> Hier der Link zum Bild: http://www.warhammeronline.com/english/com...BJrL0907_03.jpg



Soweit ich das verstanden habe, sind die sich noch nicht einig mit dem berittenen Kampf. Bei release wird es noch nicht dazu kommen, aber vielleicht später.

Btw, ich finde diesen Rucksack Helikopter optisch ansprechender als diese fahrende Zwergenbar mit integrierter Ale Zapfanlange.


----------



## Jácks (1. Juni 2008)

Ich persönliche fände Kämpfe auf den reittieren extrem cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werf auch mal ne Frage in die Runde:Was ist denn nun das ork Reittier?Der Eber oder der Wolf?


----------



## Thoraros (1. Juni 2008)

Der Eber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Und für die Goblins der Wolf so wie ich es mitgekriegt habe.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich persönliche fände Kämpfe auf den reittieren extrem cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das finde ich jetzt eigentlich gar nicht. 
Viele überlegen bei diese Idee nicht ganz bis zum Ende
Das hatt nämlich keinen sonderlichen Sinn wenn es kein System für Infanterie/Kavalerie gibt.
Kavaleriekämpfe = Ansturm und Schlagabtausch zwischen stark gepanzerten Truppen. Das würde nur für die Tanks zutreffen möglicherweise noch für die Nahkampf DDs (hier fehlt der Schild)
Infanterie würde einfach überollt...Nahkämpfer würden viel zu mächtig wenn sie vom Pferd aus kämpfen könnten...nicht nur stark und schwer gepanzert sondern auch noch schnell.
Tank reitet auf Fernkämpfer zu der zu Fuß gerade an einem Mob steht/Questet/ nur normal läuft.......da hast du keine Chance mehr denn zu verlangsamen bzw auf Abstand zu bleiben....mit einem Mount ist der viel zu schnell und wenn er nichtmal absteigen muss hast du auch keine Chance mehr wegzukommen.

Was machen dann die Fernkämpfer? rumreiten und im reiten feuern? Anstürmen brauchen die gar nicht erst versuchen weil sie im Nahkampf sofort draufgehen.

Ein berittener Kampf würde bedeuten das man die Spieler erstmal vom Mount runterhauen muss.....und das darf dann nicht leicht sein, sonst ist das ganze nämlich kein Unterschied zu---->in den Kampf reiten aber dann sofort absteigen.
Das artet in eine reine Reiterei aus.

Einen berittenen Kampf einzuführen halte ich eigentlich für eine sehr schlechte Idee, das sinnvoll und fair einzubauen ist eigentlich nicht möglich. 
Kavalerie ist nunmal der Infanterie überlegen.


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Finde Mount kämpfe auch nicht gerade so dufte... btw, ich votiere stark für: Keine Flugmounts bitte.


----------



## Khalem (1. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Finde Mount kämpfe auch nicht gerade so dufte... btw, ich votiere stark für: Keine Flugmounts bitte.



Ich denke schon das die irgenwann kommen ^^ 

Menschen ---> Greif
Zwerge ---> Gyrocopter
Hochelfen---->Drache

Orks ---> Lindwurm
Goblins ---> ka, vlt solche Paragleiter teile? xD
Chaos und Dunkelelfen ----> wohl auch Drachen oder so...

So in der Art könnt ich mir das Vorstellen, wobei das beim open RvR ein bisschen overpowered wäre wenn da ne ganze Armee in die Hauptstadt einfliegt ^^ Da müsste man dann fliegende stadtwachen oder so was machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Juni 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das die irgenwann kommen ^^
> 
> Menschen ---> Greif
> Zwerge ---> Gyrocopter
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das es Flugmounts geben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

Fliegende Reittiere sind eine geradezu königliche Belohnung....Karl Franz hat zb. das Privileg einen Greifen als Reittier zu besitzen.....das ist nichts für die Truppen....selbst wenn sie zu einer "Elite" gehören.
Würde auch die ganzen Belagerungskämpfe kaputt machen......plötzlich stürzt sich ein Geschwader Angreifer über einen Berg auf die Verteidiger.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (1. Juni 2008)

Khalem schrieb:


> Goblins ---> ka, vlt solche Paragleiter teile? xD



Lol, und dann wird man jedes mal mit dem Kamikatzekatapult weggeschleudert? xD
Ich finde die Idee mit den Paragleitern an sich sehr gut und auch passend, jedoch dürfte der Aufschwung und die Steuerung etwas schwierig sein.


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

Bei allem gebührenden Respekt, aber ich denke n Orc ist zu dumm um nen Lindwurm zu "bedienen" ^^


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (1. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Bei allem gebührenden Respekt, aber ich denke n Orc ist zu dumm um nen Lindwurm zu "bedienen" ^^



Im Tabletop reiten auch Orks auf Lindwürmern...


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Bei allem gebührenden Respekt, aber ich denke n Orc ist zu dumm um nen Lindwurm zu "bedienen" ^^



Ruhe du "Luftikus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (Hubschraubzwerg)

Ist doch ganz einfach.....einmal auf den Schädel hauen---->aufsteigen
zweimal hauen------>schneller
dreimal------>Drache KO----->schnelle "Landung"


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Wie wäre es denn wenn man die erfolgreichsten Spieler auf einem Realm mit einem Flugmount privilegiert. Das wäre einfach mal die Belohnung schlechthin und wäre ein Riesenansporn, zumindest für mich. Hätte dann auch ein bisschen was von Archlord.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn man die erfolgreichsten Spieler auf einem Realm mit einem Flugmount privilegiert. Das wäre einfach mal die Belohnung schlechthin und wäre ein Riesenansporn, zumindest für mich. Hätte dann auch ein bisschen was von Archlord



Nach was würdest du denn den Erfolg beurteilen?


----------



## AhLuuum (1. Juni 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Nach was würdest du denn den Erfolg beurteilen?



Man führt einfach Arenen ein, in denen Spieler zu zweit, zu dritt oder zu fünft gegen andere Teams spielen können. Das Team mit der höchsten Wertung in jeder Sparte gewinnt ein Flugmount!

-.-


----------



## Targuss (1. Juni 2008)

Das ist verdammt schwer zu beurteilen und deshalb überlasse ich das den Leuten von Mythic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja bei Archlord war es ja so das der Gildenleader der erfolgreichsten Gilde der "Archlord" wurde. Er ritt dann auf einem Drachen und kann das einmalige Level 100 erreichen. Aber bei Archlord wurden die Szenarien auch soviel ich weiß unter Gilden ausgetragen.
Edit: Wenn soetwas in Teamranking ausgetragen wird, sollte aber kein 2er oder 3er Team so eine Belohnung bekommen, da es dabei einfach zu sehr auf die zusammenstellung ankommt. Ich wäre für etwas zwischen 5-8.


----------



## Sin (1. Juni 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Im Tabletop reiten auch Orks auf Lindwürmern...



Trifft ein Goblin einen Ork auf nem Lindwurm, fragt der Goblin: Wo hasst du das häßliche Teil denn her?
Sagt der Lindwurm: Keine Ahnung, ich bin morgens aufgewacht und hatte das dingen auf dem Rücken kleben.

@ Archlord. Soweit ich weiss, hat es in Europa aber noch nie so wirklich jemand geschafft einer zu werden, einfach weil die Kriterien zu hart waren, weswegen es auch f2p geworden ist.


----------



## Khalem (1. Juni 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Lol, und dann wird man jedes mal mit dem Kamikatzekatapult weggeschleudert? xD
> Ich finde die Idee mit den Paragleitern an sich sehr gut und auch passend, jedoch dürfte der Aufschwung und die Steuerung etwas schwierig sein.



Ich freu mich schon auf die "Orkapulte" bei den Belagerungsschlachtn^^ Wäre fast schon ein Grund für mich mir doch ne Grünhaut zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (1. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Das ist verdammt schwer zu beurteilen und deshalb überlasse ich das den Leuten von Mythic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falls es zu einem solchen Verfahren kommen sollte, dass die erfolgreichsten Spieler ein Flugmount bekommen, sollten auch Gelegenheitsspieler die Chance bekommen ein soleches zu gewinnen. Also sollte es wirklich auf das "Können" ankommen, nicht darauf wie oft und wie lange man pro Tag spielt.





Khalem schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf die "Orkapulte" bei den Belagerungsschlachtn^^ Wäre fast schon ein Grund für mich mir doch ne Grünhaut zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für mich war der Humor der Orks&Goblins schon ein Grund sie im Tabletop zu spielen, also treibt er mich auch im Onlinespiel dazu an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (1. Juni 2008)

Ich fände es cool wenn bei jedem volk der beste ein flugmount kriegen würde und das nach einer bestimmten zeit hallt dann mal stirbt.
Falls es sowas mal geben würd (was ich aber eigentlich garnicht hoffe) würden gelegenheitsspieler den kürzeren ziehen müssen was ich eigentlich auch gerechtfertigt finde (ich selber bin auch eher gelegenheitsspieler).


----------



## Aldaric87 (1. Juni 2008)

Ich wette 10€ das es zu 99,95 % keine Flugmounts geben wird. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (1. Juni 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> Ich fände es cool wenn bei jedem volk der beste ein flugmount kriegen würde und das nach einer bestimmten zeit hallt dann mal stirbt.
> Falls es sowas mal geben würd (was ich aber eigentlich garnicht hoffe) würden gelegenheitsspieler den kürzeren ziehen müssen was ich eigentlich auch gerechtfertigt finde (ich selber bin auch eher gelegenheitsspieler).



In this case, it was Barnett who made the specific point.
"There is an obsession with designers to build (their games) for the top 10 percent because they are very loud and they are very successful ... and that actually leads you to doom and destruction.

When you build, say, a golf course, you could build a course so only Tiger Woods can play on it, but that would be madness. Instead, you build a good golf course and if Tiger Woods decides to play on it ... he's going to score huge, but everyone else is going to have a damn good game. It's the same sort of logic. We build our endgame so that it's fun and compelling and attractive ... and a great hobby. If you're in the 10 percent ... one of those people who are just incredibly clever and quick-thinking and obsessive(<----  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) and brilliant, then you are probably going to excel at it, but that's OK because everyone will treat it as a jolly good time."

Niemandem wird das Endziel "verbaut", jeder darf den ganzen "Golfplatz" nutzen.
Elitärer Stand ist zwar erreichbar.......wer viel spielt erreicht viel.....aber jeder wird es irgendwann erreichen können........Jemand der täglich nur 30 Minuten spielt braucht dafür halt seeeeeeeeeeeehr lange. Ist fair.
Das widerspricht der Theorie der Beste bekommt ein Item, also etwas das ihm gegenüber anderen Spielern einen nicht aufzuholenden Vorteil gibt.
Das für die Besten Statuen in den Städten errichtet werden langt völlig....so etwas zu bekommen ist auch schon eine Leistung, trotzdem bringt ihnen das spieltechnisch nichts.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juni 2008)

GorbadEisenfaust schrieb:


> Im Tabletop reiten auch Orks auf Lindwürmern...



Das sind dann auch nur Orkbosse, oder Orkschamanen, also die richtig Harten Kerle, für normale Orks wird das sicher nicht gelten.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (1. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Das sind dann auch nur Orkbosse, oder Orkschamanen, also die richtig Harten Kerle, für normale Orks wird das sicher nicht gelten.



Die WAAAGH!-Bosse der Orks sind lediglich größer und stärker als die "normalen" Orks, aber keinesfalls intelligenter, dass die WAAAGH!-Bosse intelligenter sind, ist nur bei den Goblins der Fall.


----------



## HGVermillion (1. Juni 2008)

Hmm, hast recht, aber nach ein bischen erkundigen reiten halt nur die Wirklich Mächtigen Orks einen Lindwurm, wie zb Azhag, der Vernichter. 
Hier mal ein kurzer ausschnitt zum Thema Lindwurm aus dem Lexicanum

Im Kampf werden Lindwürmer oft von Waaaghbossen und Schamanen der Orks geritten. - Der Lindwurm von Azhag dem Vernichter war hierfür ein besonders bekanntes Beispiel. Interessant an Lindwürmern ist, das Sie sich im Laufe der Zeit dem Wesen, Charakter und sogar dem Aussehen ihres Herren annehmen.

Hmmm... wir werden weder Waaaghbosse spielen können als auch Orkschamanen. Für mich fällt soweit das Flugmount aus.

Andere Frage noch dazu, wozu will man überhaupt ein Flugmount.


----------



## Monk3y (1. Juni 2008)

Siehe bei mein WAR Blog hab da alles zuzsammengefasst in nem Video ;-)


----------



## Badumsaen (2. Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach wird es sicher kein Flugmount geben. Dass wäre doch der absolute tot für open pvp. 

Und wenn es mit der Begrenzung reinkommt:"kann nicht in pvp gebieten benutzt werden", ja was zur hölle soll ich dann damit?^^


----------



## Mordenai (2. Juni 2008)

Stellt euch mal vor, wie einfach das Keep-Claiming werden würde, wenn Flugmounts implementiert wären.

30 Orks auf Lindwürmern fliegen durchs Fenster und vermöbeln in wenigen Minuten den Fürsten... wofür hats denn Türen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalem (2. Juni 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor, wie einfach das Keep-Claiming werden würde, wenn Flugmounts implementiert wären.
> 
> 30 Orks auf Lindwürmern fliegen durchs Fenster und vermöbeln in wenigen Minuten den Fürsten... wofür hats denn Türen?!
> 
> ...



Ja, da bräuchte mann dann eben sowas wie fliegende Wachen, die einen wenn man zu nahe an ein/e feindliches Lager/Stadt/Festung rankommt vom Flugreittier werfen ^^ Dann würde das auch alles Halbwegs klappen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. Juni 2008)

Zählt das auch als Flugmount? Fliegt zwar nur paar Fuß hoch, aber immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Zählt das auch als Flugmount? Fliegt zwar nur paar Fuß hoch, aber immerhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eigentlich nein, auch wenn deine Begründung an sich korrekt ist.
Man fliegt zwar aber eher wie bei nem Hooverbike halt nur 20cm über dem Boden ohne die Kompletten 3 Achsen zur verfügung zu haben.


----------



## mendiger (2. Juni 2008)

ich kenn mich mit drm warhammer tabletop nicht so gut aus. wenn es da auch fliegende einheiten gibt (also das einer der normalerweise auf dem boden geht auf was anderem geflogen ist und so gekämpft hat), dann gibt es im spiel warscheinlich auch flugmounts.


----------



## grimmgork (2. Juni 2008)

Ja im warhammer universum gibt es zwar fliegende reittiere aber wirklich nur für die elite der elite.. sprich: Prinzen der hochelfen usw. Also Flugmounts wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nie geben (hoffentlich).
Was ich aber für sehr stylisch empfinden würde wäre ein npc der bei einer open pvp quest freigeschalltet werden kann der dann die truppen bei einer belagerung der hauotstadt luftunterstützung gäbe (wie die nazguls in herr der ringe).


----------



## Wolfner (2. Juni 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> Ja im warhammer universum gibt es zwar fliegende reittiere aber wirklich nur für die elite der elite.. sprich: Prinzen der hochelfen usw. Also Flugmounts wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nie geben (hoffentlich).
> Was ich aber für sehr stylisch empfinden würde wäre ein npc der bei einer open pvp quest freigeschalltet werden kann der dann die truppen bei einer belagerung der hauotstadt luftunterstützung gäbe (wie die nazguls in herr der ringe).



Ob es welche gibt kommt auf die Schreihälse in der Community an (die meistens 0 Ahnung von der Story haben). Zumindest wenn Mythic so handelt wie Blizzard bekommen die, die am lautesten schreien die meiste Aufmerksamkeit.

Zumindest hat man bei WAR das Glück (?), dass solche Flugmounts mit dem Aufbau der Welt und der Spielmechanik selbst nicht vereinbar sind....


----------



## Aldaric87 (2. Juni 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ob es welche gibt kommt auf die Schreihälse in der Community an (die meistens 0 Ahnung von der Story haben). Zumindest wenn Mythic so handelt wie Blizzard bekommen die, die am lautesten schreien die meiste Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> Zumindest hat man bei WAR das Glück (?), dass solche Flugmounts mit dem Aufbau der Welt und der Spielmechanik selbst nicht vereinbar sind....



Mythic hat schon immer ihr Ding durchgezogen. Sie gehen auf Wünsche ein, die Umsetzbar sind, und das Spiel verbessern. Aber glaub Flugmounts wollen sie nicht. Würde zudem auch nicht in das Konzept des RvR reinpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amrasragor (8. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> *sabber* bin ich der einzige der die Nauglir in bewegung sehen will? Schwarzer Gardist in voller Rüstung auf so einem herrlichen Tier, da macht man fast Malus Darkblade konkurenz.



Ich schließe mich dem mal an...
Hab gestern das erste Buch von Malus Darkblade gelesen und hätt gerne selber son Viech...


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juni 2008)

Amrasragor schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem mal an...
> Hab gestern das erste Buch von Malus Darkblade gelesen und hätt gerne selber son Viech...



das die Dunkelelfen ihre Kampfechse bekommen steht ja fest, ich will das ding halt nur in bewegung sehen, hier ist die Schwer Gepanzerte Version der Nauglir für die Dunkelelfen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich will das Vieh halt in bewegung sehen!


----------



## Sagardo (8. Juni 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Zählt das auch als Flugmount? Fliegt zwar nur paar Fuß hoch, aber immerhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich denke wir können dieses Gerät unter der Klasse der Bodeneffektfahrzeugen einordenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (8. Juni 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich denke wir können dieses Gerät unter der Klasse der Bodeneffektfahrzeugen einordenen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahlweise auch als Zwergenmount.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (8. Juni 2008)

Neuste meldung zum zwergen "mount".

Zwerge werden kein mount haben.
Sie bekommen einen skill der sich buddeln nennt, damit graben sie sich ein. Zwerge sind aufgrund ihrer "stummel" beine überland langsam aber unter der erde buddeln sie wie weltmeister und erreichen  die geschwindikeit von mounts.

Diesen skill muss man erlernen das fängt mit lvl 1 an im sandkasten.
Wenn sie das meistern kommen sie zum buddeln in den garten dann bekommen sie einen neuen rang und dürfen sich gartenzwerge nennen.

Da darf man nur hoffen das sie beim "buddeln" keinen skaven  begegnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jaja der tod  kommt von unten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Neuste meldung zum zwergen "mount".
> 
> Zwerge werden kein mount haben.
> Sie bekommen einen skill der sich buddeln nennt, damit graben sie sich ein. Zwerge sind aufgrund ihrer "stummel" beine überland langsam aber unter der erde buddeln sie wie weltmeister und erreichen  die geschwindikeit von mounts.
> ...


ach jetzt weiß wer da immer aua brüllt wenn ich auf einen sandhügel trete^^
p.s wo warste denn die ganze zeit hühü^^


----------



## Moagim (8. Juni 2008)

Zwerge.....buddeln...
Da fällt mir was ein.....
http://gallerie.bloodthirst-gilde.de/index...d=17&pos=10


----------



## Hühü1 (8. Juni 2008)

ah hab urlaub gebraucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mich wundert es nur das immer noch die gleichen threads im forum sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat sich nicht viel geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@moagim

herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kommt mir eine idee für die  "kiddis" ein teletubi mmo.


----------



## Amrasragor (10. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> das die Dunkelelfen ihre Kampfechse bekommen steht ja fest, ich will das ding halt nur in bewegung sehen, hier ist die Schwer Gepanzerte Version der Nauglir für die Dunkelelfen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://mygamersvideos.onlinewelten.com/videos/sEMnywEG0LzW/

guckste so ab der 23 minute... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (14. Juni 2008)

naja ich will des vieh auch in bewegung sehen, aber viel lieber würd ich es gern selbst bewegen.....
WARum muss das alles nur so lange dauern?...


----------



## rgeregergt (14. Juni 2008)

Man wirds sehen, wenn sie den Content von 41-50 entwickelt und eingebaut haben.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juni 2008)

rgeregergt schrieb:


> Man wirds sehen, wenn sie den Content von 41-50 entwickelt und eingebaut haben.



Witzbold ^^, kann es sein das du Lori kennst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (15. Juni 2008)

Hm kürzlich registriert...NDA Bruch...schlechter Flame und Falschinformation... = Hallo Lori.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Juni 2008)

Und ich hab ihm im anderen Thread auch noch ernsthaft geantwortet! Was ist die Strafe für das füttern eines Trolls?


----------



## Sin (15. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Was ist die Strafe für das füttern eines Trolls?



60 Sozialstunden im Trollgehege. Aber so richtig schön mit Fellpflege, Trollmist entsorgen und Pflege der Nachzucht.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> 60 Sozialstunden im Trollgehege. Aber so richtig schön mit Fellpflege, Trollmist entsorgen und Pflege der Nachzucht.


 Igitt, nagut Strafe muss sein, bin mal länger afk. ^^


----------



## Amrasragor (15. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> 60 Sozialstunden im Trollgehege. Aber so richtig schön mit Fellpflege, Trollmist entsorgen und Pflege der Nachzucht.



Watt... nur 60 Stunden, da kriegt man ja fürs Schwarzfahren mit dem Bus mehr...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

Also ich würde ja fürn Chaoskrieger viel merh ein Moloch nehmen als son Pferd find ich irgendenwie auch stylischer auf sonem moloch zu reiten


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja fürn Chaoskrieger viel merh ein Moloch nehmen als son Pferd find ich irgendenwie auch stylischer auf sonem moloch zu reiten


Naja der Moloch ist zwar ein schönes Ding *Sigmar wird meine lüsternden Auschschweifungen strafen* aber er ist halt etwas zu speziell. Sprich ein Auserkorener wurde sehr gut darauf aussehen aber was ist mit Zeloten oder Barbaren? von daher ist das Chaosponny schon ganz in ORDNUNG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Naja der Moloch ist zwar ein schönes Ding *Sigmar wird meine lüsternden Auschschweifungen strafen* aber er ist halt etwas zu speziell. Sprich ein Auserkorener wurde sehr gut darauf aussehen aber was ist mit Zeloten oder Barbaren? von daher ist das Chaosponny schon ganz in ORDNUNG.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja dann könnte man es aber so machen wie bei Wow das eben wie zb der hm und der pala ihr spezielles mount haben


würd ich eigentlich bei jeder klasse machen weil es so viel besser wäre weil son leichter zelot auf sonem großen pony lieber dann son Bluthund oda chaoshund


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Naja dann könnte man es aber so machen wie bei Wow das eben wie zb der hm und der pala ihr spezielles mount haben
> 
> 
> würd ich eigentlich bei jeder klasse machen weil es so viel besser wäre weil son leichter zelot auf sonem großen pony lieber dann son Bluthund oda chaoshund



Du solltest auch bedenken das der Primärgott Tzeentch ist und da schon von vornherein Bluthunde oder der Moloch nicht in frage kommen konnten.
Chaoshunde als Reittiere? Naja fänd ich jetzt nicht so spektakulär siehe Gobblinwolf...


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Du solltest auch bedenken das der Primärgott Tzeentch ist und da schon von vornherein Bluthunde oder der Moloch nicht in frage kommen konnten.
> Chaoshunde als Reittiere? Naja fänd ich jetzt nicht so spektakulär siehe Gobblinwolf...




Jo da haste vollkommen recht aba eben wenn es bald dazu kommt das Khorne und seine anhänger ins spiel implementiert werden und da würde son chaospferd mit tzeetch verzierungne nich passen


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Jo da haste vollkommen recht aba eben wenn es bald dazu kommt das Khorne und seine anhänger ins spiel implementiert werden und da würde son chaospferd mit tzeetch verzierungne nich passen


Nicht zu schnell mit den chaootischen Pferdchen du Elfe. Warte mit Addonideen bis W.A.R drausen ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Nicht zu schnell mit den chaootischen Pferdchen du Elfe. Warte mit Addonideen bis W.A.R drausen ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mhh..ja haste recht aba wenn ich mir das ma so vorstelle ein Stark gepanzerter babar oda auserwählter auf sonem genaus starken gepanzerten pfer sieht cool aus aba wenn da son stoff bekleideter zelot drauf sitzt ????????


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Mhh..ja haste recht aba wenn ich mir das ma so vorstelle ein Stark gepanzerter babar oda auserwählter auf sonem genaus starken gepanzerten pfer sieht cool aus aba wenn da son stoff bekleideter zelot drauf sitzt ????????


Ich möchte deine Rechtschreibfehler nicht kritisieren, mache ja selber auch welche aber würde es dir so schwer fallen die Wörter zu ende zu schreiben? Danke.
Und sei unbesorgt die Entickler arbeiten hand in hand mit GW und wenn etwas nicht passt, wird ne Lösung gefunden die 90% der Leute zufrieden stellt.


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Jo da haste vollkommen recht aba eben wenn es bald dazu kommt das Khorne und seine anhänger ins spiel implementiert werden und da würde son chaospferd mit tzeetch verzierungne nich passen



Von der Idee kannst du dich ganz schnell verabschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Khorne als Spielbare Fraktion wird FRÜHESTENS mit einem Add on geliefert und dann ist nicht mal sicher was man da bekommt.
Vergiss nicht das die andere Seite etwas glaubwürdiges als Gegner bekommen muss.

Und die Khorne Berserker (Zweihandschwingende Plattenträger, die enormen Schaden machen) sind wohl die unwahrscheinlichste Klasse überhaupt für WAR.
Das werden sie nach Möglichkeit vermeiden. Als Helden gibt es die sicher oder als NPCs...aber spielbar...mehr als nur zweifelhaft.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Von der Idee kannst du dich ganz schnell verabschieden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warum solte man nicht Khone Berserker spielen ??????
Dann könnteste auch sagen man solte keien Tzeentch Auserwählten spielen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Warum solte man nicht Khone Berserker spielen ??????
> Dann könnteste auch sagen man solte keien Tzeentch Auserwählten spielen !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klemmen eigentlich deine ? und ! Tasten?

Denk mal nach, Khorne Berserker kann man nicht in die Tankrolle quetschen. Das sind Mordmaschinen, die interessiert es rein gar nicht ob sie andere schützen müssen.
Es wurde daher ein Auserkorener des Tzeentch verwendet, aufgrund seines undurchsichtigen Gottes muss er auch Beschützer Aufgaben erfüllen.

Würde jetzt der Khorne Berserker kommen....... er MUSS als Kampfmaschine entworfen werden sonst sagt GW STOPP.
Ein Plattenträger der überragenden DMG macht....sag mal gehts dir noch gut? Das passt nun überhaupt nicht ins Konzept des Spiels.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Klemmen eigentlich deine ? und ! Tasten?
> 
> Denk mal nach, Khorne Berserker kann man nicht in die Tankrolle quetschen. Das sind Mordmaschinen, die interessiert es rein gar nicht ob sie andere schützen müssen.
> Es wurde daher ein Auserkorener des Tzeentch verwendet, aufgrund seines undurchsichtigen Gottes muss er auch Beschützer Aufgaben erfüllen.
> ...



Nein der Khorne Berserker sol auf keinen Fall die Rolle des Tanks übernehmen aber vielciht die Rolle des Chaosbabaren und selbst wenn er ein sehr starker dd ist der im Nahkamof auch viel aushält balance technisch könnte man das wett machen indem er magi anfällig ist


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nein der Khorne Berserker sol auf keinen Fall die Rolle des Tanks übernehmen aber vielciht die Rolle des Chaosbabaren und selbst wenn er ein sehr starker dd ist der im Nahkamof auch viel aushält balance technisch könnte man das wett machen indem er magi anfällig ist



Ja logisch VIEL Schaden austeilen und VIEL Schaden einstecken.  
Das geht eben nicht Balance technisch. 

Du kannst nicht einfach 2 Plattenträger(das bedeutet er hält viel aus, alles andere ist unlogisch) in ein Volk stopfen und sagen DU machst VIEL Schaden und DU machst WENIG Schaden.
Das mag zwar für die Leute toll sein die hier ein OFFline Spiel erleben möchten (enorme Rüstung und enorme Kampfkraft) in einem MMO das sich auf Archetypen stützt ist das aber völlig gegen das Konzept.

Wenn jemand eine sehr gute Rüstung hat = weniger Kampfkraft
Wenn jemand eine hohe Kampfkraft hat = weniger Rüstung
Jeder muss Schwächen haben

Die Rolle des Chaosbarbaren übernehmen?
Den Barbar streichen und den Berserker einbauen = passiert niemals (An alle Barbaren Spieler: wir nehmen euch euren Char weg....)
Den Berserker zusätzlich zum Barbar, ja völlig klar....da müsste man den Berserker schwächer machen als er laut GW ist = passiert auch nicht.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juni 2008)

@blackstorm
bei mir kommt der eindruck hoch das du dich , naja sagen wir mal oberflächlich aber tiefer als andere, mit der geschichte rund um WAR vertraut gemacht hast. das du WAR selbst spielst schließe ich aus und zwar deshalb , da ich mit 14 noch nicht soviel taschengeld bekommen hab wie man für solch ein hobby durchaus braucht. und da ich weis das man in dem alter sich gerne beweiset denke ich weiterhin das du uns mit deinem doch etwas halbgaren wissen imponieren wolltest. Du hast aber leider nicht mit dem allwissenden Moa gerechnet *applaus-einspielen* und weiteren membern die sich in dem bereich gut auskennen. ein tipp fürs nchste mal: besteh nicht ganz so auf deinen posiionen nur um keinen fehler einzugestehen


----------



## Rayon (20. Juni 2008)

Moagim 1: die anderen 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juni 2008)

LoD schrieb:


> Moagim 1: die anderen 0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin eine null oO *Byrog-böse-anschau-und aufs-eigene-LoD-banner-deut*


----------



## wildshadow (20. Juni 2008)

außerdem blackstorm666
das was du da beschreibt is genau für einen tank zugeschnitten also wird mit nem dd nix
alle tanks in WAR sind rang-dd-anfällig
und einen tank der mehr auf dmg geht gibts auch scho in WAR(siehe zB schwertmeister weiß jetzt nicht wer das gegenüber von ihm  bei zerstörung ist). wenn dann würd deine klasse ein tank werden...
aber natürlich nur fürs nächste addon versteht sich...
und wenn so ne mordmaschine nen typen umnietet der seine gruppenmitglieder angreift....dagegen gibts glaub ich nix einzuwenden... er metzelt ja trotzdem feuchtfröhlich vor sich hin


----------



## Rayon (20. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich bin eine null oO *Byrog-böse-anschau-und aufs-eigene-LoD-banner-deut*


Nein, LoD ist von flames ausgeschlossen. Weil LoD halt. ;p


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

LoD schrieb:


> Nein, LoD ist von flames ausgeschlossen. Weil LoD halt. ;p


Ihr geschlossene geselschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Sorry Doppelpost...


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

wildshadow schrieb:


> siehe zB schwertmeister weiß jetzt nicht wer das gegenüber von ihm  bei zerstörung ist



Der Gardist
Je stärker um ihn herum die Schlacht tobt umso mächtiger wird er. Greifen seine Kameraden an, kann er stärkere Fähigkeiten zünden. Er wird durch seine Kollegen "aufgeladen"
Er ist sozusagen die Mordmaschine der Tanks....wenn ihr mich nicht angreift, laufe ich Amok.

Der Khorne Berserker wäre einfach nur ein Klon davon(falls er als tank gedacht ist)------>spricht auch dagegen.
Als Plattentragender DD passt er einfach nicht ins Archetyp Konzept.


----------



## wildshadow (20. Juni 2008)

neue arten von archtypes auszudenken is kack schwer
zB bei healer wir haben einen der buffed, debuffed, dotet und hottet(glaub ich auf jedenfall das der zelot das kann) oder healt
einen der melee dmg macht und healt oder vllt auch hottet
und einen der range dmg macht und healt
für ein addon... was würdest du dir neues wünschen?

ich bin eh schon gespannt auf das nächste addon... was die da wohl für neue klassen einführen werden?


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

wildshadow schrieb:


> neue arten von archtypes auszudenken is kack schwer
> zB bei healer wir haben einen der buffed, debuffed, dotet und hottet(glaub ich auf jedenfall das der zelot das kann) oder healt
> einen der melee dmg macht und healt oder vllt auch hottet
> und einen der range dmg macht und healt
> für ein addon... was würdest du dir neues wünschen?



Wünschen....eigentlich gar nichts. Ich brauche nicht noch XX Klassen, dann lieber knackig schwere Festungen, möglicherweise das man die sogar ausbauen kann (bei Städten geht es ja)
Das Problem beim Chaos ist sowiso das die einzelnen Götterfraktionen nur im gleichen Heer dienen wenn das ungeteilte Chaos marschiert.


----------



## wildshadow (21. Juni 2008)

ich hab auf das kopieren von klassen vorhin angespielt siehe...


Moagim schrieb:


> Der Khorne Berserker wäre einfach nur ein Klon davon(falls er als tank gedacht ist)------>spricht auch dagegen.





Moagim schrieb:


> Der Gardist


und dazu wollt ich noch sagen: bin nicht sicher ob das genau das gegenüber vom schwermeister is... denk es ist eher der scharzork
die haben ein ganz einfaches system zB zwerge und chaos, runenprister und zelot, hammerträger und chaosbarbar(je länger der kampf--> mehr dmg), magus und machinist (haben sie in warhammer portal scho mal erwähnt das sie sich spiegeln... zB bekommt der magus minions die bewegungseinschränkungen haben und die wie die wachtürmchen funtionieren die der machinist aufstellt) dann noch eisenbrecher und chosen (beide auren, glaub ich mal oder sowas ähnliches)
von daher d-11en und imperium, h-11en und grüne


----------



## Salute (21. Juni 2008)

wildshadow schrieb:


> ich hab auf das kopieren von klassen vorhin angespielt siehe...
> 
> 
> und dazu wollt ich noch sagen: bin nicht sicher ob das genau das gegenüber vom schwermeister is... denk es ist eher der scharzork
> die haben ein ganz einfaches system zB zwerge und chaos, runenprister und zelot, hammerträger und chaosbarbar(je länger der kampf--> mehr dmg), magus und machinist (haben sie in warhammer portal scho mal erwähnt das sie sich spiegeln... zB bekommt der magus minions die bewegungseinschränkungen haben und die wie die wachtürmchen funtionieren die der machinist aufstellt) dann noch eisenbrecher und chosen (beide auren, glaub ich mal oder sowas ähnliches)




http://www.war-wiki.net/wiki/Schwarzer_Gardist

Leichte Tanklasse wie der Schwertmeister, ergo mehr DMG als die anderen Tanklassen.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

http://www.massively.com/2008/06/04/massiv...-in-a-nutshell/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss beachten das nicht Klasse X wie Klasse Y ist    
Klasse X hat eine Teilähnlichkeit mit Klasse Y und eine Teilähnlichkeit mit Klasse Z

Bei dem System spaltet man zwei Klassen, nimt sich je einen Teil raus und packt ihn in eine neue Klasse. Keine Klasse wird dadurch völlig einzigartig und genausowenig werden zwei Klassen identisch.

Körperliche Tanks =  Zwerg/Ork  (Einer betrachtet Magie als neumodischen unzuverlässigen Blödsinn/ der andere ist einfach zu dumm für Magie)
gemischte Tanks   = Chosen/Ritter  (Typisch menschlicher Kämpfer, magisch begabt ja aber kein Meister der Magie)
magische Tanks    = Schwertmeister/Gardist (Elfen =alle magisch veranlagt)

Wut bezogene Tanks       =  Gardist/Zwerg   Der eine wird vom Mitstreiter aufgeladen, der andere wird vom Feind aufgeladen
Combo bezogene Tanks   = Ork/Schwertmeister    Der eine hält den Gegner davon ab zu reagieren (zu Boden werfen und drauf rumtrampeln/ der andere setzt auf Eleganz )
"Buff" Tanks         =    Chosen/Ritter Wobei der eine hier mehr verstärkt der andere mehr abschwächt


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @blackstorm
> bei mir kommt der eindruck hoch das du dich , naja sagen wir mal oberflächlich aber tiefer als andere, mit der geschichte rund um WAR vertraut gemacht hast. das du WAR selbst spielst schließe ich aus und zwar deshalb , da ich mit 14 noch nicht soviel taschengeld bekommen hab wie man für solch ein hobby durchaus braucht. und da ich weis das man in dem alter sich gerne beweiset denke ich weiterhin das du uns mit deinem doch etwas halbgaren wissen imponieren wolltest. Du hast aber leider nicht mit dem allwissenden Moa gerechnet *applaus-einspielen* und weiteren membern die sich in dem bereich gut auskennen. ein tipp fürs nchste mal: besteh nicht ganz so auf deinen posiionen nur um keinen fehler einzugestehen




Also ich habe mich schon sehr gründlich mit der WAR szene beschäftigt uns spiele selber auch WAR sowohl die pc teile als auch das tabletop spiel

ps warum wilst du überhaupt wissen wie viel taschengeld ich kriege ?????


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich schon sehr gründlich mit der WAR szene beschäftigt uns spiele selber auch WAR sowohl die pc teile als auch das tabletop spiel
> 
> ps warum wilst du überhaupt wissen wie viel taschengeld ich kriege ?????




1. PC Teile = ungeteiltes Chaos und keine Khorne Magier. Falls du dich auf Mark of Chaos beziehst solltest du noch mal nachlesen. Dort steht ungeteilter Zauberer NICHT Khorne Magier.
 Wenn du dich auf Dawn of WAR + erweiterungen beziehst. Das sind ebenfalls NUR ungeteilte Zauberer....des weiteren das als Referenz für das Fantasy Universum heranzuziehen, das sind zwei paar Stiefel.
(Und ja ich habe hier auch alle PC Spiele liegen)

Du spielst also das Table Top, dann dürfte es ja kein Problem sein einen Khorne Magier hier reinzustellen (denn es ja angeblich geben soll)

2. Er will nicht die Höhe deines Taschengeldes wissen. Er hat lediglich gesagt das er sich die enormen Preise für eine Table Top Armee mit 14 nich leisten konnte. Du musst tatsächlich viel Geld bekommen wenn du AKTIV bei sowas mitmachen kannst (damit ist nicht gemeint ob du die Figuren von jemand anderem ausleihst oder zusiehst)


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich schon sehr gründlich mit der WAR szene beschäftigt uns spiele selber auch WAR sowohl die pc teile als auch das tabletop spiel
> 
> ps warum wilst du überhaupt wissen wie viel taschengeld ich kriege ?????


nach dem cihd as gelesen hab was du auch in an deren threads geschrieben hast, kauf ich dir das nun wirklich nicht ab.
ich weiß nicht wie viel taschengeld du bekommst, ich hab lediglich von mir behauptet in deinem alter nicht genug geld für solch ein hobby bekommen zu haben und ich mir dann gedacht habe das es bei dir wahrscheinlich nicht anders ist.
nun , ich schein mich geirrt zu haben.(aber nur im bezug aufs taschengeld, zu allem anderen steh ich nach wie vor[und das sogar stärker seit posten meines vorherigen kommentars])


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> 1. PC Teile = ungeteiltes Chaos und keine Khorne Magier. Falls du dich auf Mark of Chaos beziehst solltest du noch mal nachlesen. Dort steht ungeteilter Zauberer NICHT Khorne Magier.
> Wenn du dich auf Dawn of WAR + erweiterungen beziehst. Das sind ebenfalls NUR ungeteilte Zauberer....des weiteren das als Referenz für das Fantasy Universum heranzuziehen, das sind zwei paar Stiefel.
> (Und ja ich habe hier auch alle PC Spiele liegen)
> 
> ...



Nein ich beziehe mich nicht auf die ungeteilten magier aus dow oda mark of chaos


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nein ich beziehe mich nicht auf die ungeteilten magier aus dow oda mark of chaos



Worauf dann?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Auf das Warhammer Horden des Chaos Armeebuch


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Auf das Warhammer Horden des Chaos Armeebuch



Dann lies es besser nochmal...ehe du dich weiter blamierst


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Dann lies es besser nochmal...ehe du ich weiter blamierst




Ahja...also unter blamiern verstehe ich was anderes


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ahja...also unter blamiern verstehe ich was anderes



Tatsächlich? Das hier ist keine Unterhaltung zwischen uns beiden mein Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Das lesen sehr viele andere Leute auch, du solltest dir schon wirklich sehr sicher sein, wenn du Behauptungen aufstellst (ohne sie zu beweisen)
Es spricht einfach viel zu viel gegen deine Behauptungen und du kannst kein Argument auch mit Fakten belegen. Wenn du das kannst, freue ich mich wenn es eine anständige Diskusion gibt.
Aber derzeit ist die ganze Sache sehr einseitig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (21. Juni 2008)

Oha also mal ehrlich Moagim ist sicher kein Gott aber in Sachen Tabletop und Warhammer Geschichte würde ich mich nicht mit ihm messen wollen. Der Junge ist ein wandelndes Lexikon und manchmal vermute ich sogar, dass er Sex mit den Armeebüchern hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er saugt das Wissen rund um die Warhammerwelt geradezu in sich auf.

Moagim würde ich einfach mal blind vertrauen wenn er mir sagt "ey Dany das und das ist einfach so in Warhammer" ... er kennt sich da wesentlich besser aus. Ich bräuchte gar keine Beweise, nur meist hat er die auch immer sofort parat. Wie gesagt gibt online ja mehr als genug Infos zu Warhammer.

PS: ihr kommt vom Thema ab, hier ging es mal um Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (21. Juni 2008)

<klugscheiss>
Ma so btw: WAR = Warhammer Age of Reckoning

Ich bezweifle daher stark das irgendjemand WAR Spiele besitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



</klugscheiss>

Ansonsten bestichst du. Blackstorm, durch unwissen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. Juni 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> <klugscheiss>
> Ma so btw: WAR = Warhammer Age of Reckoning
> 
> Ich bezweifle daher stark das irgendjemand WAR Spiele besitzt
> ...



Falsch. W.A.R. = Warhammer Age of Reckoning.

Blos wird in diesem Forum hier, einfach nur WAR geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR steht eigentlich für das Warhammer Universum und somit alle Spiele die es dazu gibt.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Also WAR is meiner meinung Warhammer Age of Reckoning und nicht das ganze Warhammer universum...aber das nur so nebenbei.

Also wir solten wirklich wieder zum thema des threads zurückkommen und dann geh ich einfach mal den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes und sage du hast Recht.


----------

